# Mealybugs



## katgrogan (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone ever deal with these pests? Woke up to my portulacaria afra variegata having about six adults on it. Found some small ones roaming in the soil too. I don't want this to turn into an infestation.. Help?

This is my first time dealing with any plant parasite, and this is my favorite plant, I don't want it to die!


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Apr 12, 2012)

Would a jumping spider jump on them if it was caged with the plant's infestation?

Would encaged ladybugs develop unladylike appetites?

And are there local "assassin bugs?"


----------



## BQC123 (Apr 12, 2012)

I usually have had these in conjunction with scales. Mealybugs were easier (for me) to eliminate. I usually resorted to removing any I could see, and completely wiping the plant down with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 16, 2012)

Mealy bugs can are an absolute nightmare.  If you've found six, I guarantee there are more.  Although I don't like resorting to pesticides, I've had some success with systemics (try Bonide houseplant insect control) in eliminating mealy bug infestations from my Hoyas and Crassulas.  The unfortunate truth is, I've never had any success in eliminating mealy bugs by other means.  The breed quickly and many plants afford them too many hiding places.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Apr 17, 2012)

You might do better with a firm that specializes in "Biocontrol" or in "Biotrol" as it is sometimes called.

These are not the giant corporations that have ads up everywhere...
they are relatively esoteric outfits that are not as easy to find...but they CAN be found over the Internet.

They breed both predators and parasites for bug pests that include mealybugs and scales.

Perhaps googling "Biocontrol" would help you to locate them.


----------



## katgrogan (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Yeah, been finding one or two big females every week or two, so I know there are more. I'll try out those products carefully and see if they help!


----------



## Tenodera (May 9, 2012)

I had a small infestation on my Adenium. I hand-picked most of them that I could find, and left the plant outside so coccinellids/lacewings could get to it. Most of them were eliminated but I had to bring the plant in for a couple of cold weeks and they re-multiplied... But I think low populations could be destroyed this way.


----------



## Arachninja (Jul 28, 2012)

With many insects for safe non toxic and organic pest control use diatomacious earth also called diatom powder, it is safe enough to coat dogs with, and is easily obtained and works well on many insects all the way up to grasshoppers.  Especially something small like mealy bugs, and scale, both of which are pains.  Plus it wont leave any residue to hurt your tarantulas once you wash it off.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Jul 31, 2012)

Diatomaceous earth has to contact the insects to become effective...Would insects that STAY upon upright stems contact enough of it to be deterred...?


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Soapy water, malathion, drowning or fire.  Fire was no joke either, you do not want to see what happens after mealybugs go unnoticed in a large collection for too long.


----------



## SuperMommy (Aug 6, 2012)

I use rubbing alcohol with q-tips.


----------

